

How Bitcoin Tipping Could Replace Online Ads (And Actually Work) - dcawrey
https://www.zapchain.com/a/l/how-bitcoin-tipping-could-replace-online-ads-and-actually-work/aqOwdkmO1l

======
paulhauggis
Bitcoin tipping won't replace online ads. This is like saying that donation-
based websites will replace websites with ads.

